# were can i get alot of



## SufficientGrounds (Jan 25, 2004)

theres only one fabric store down here with crushed velvet which is red and it costs 22$ a square yd, any one know a site were i can get it cheaper?


----------



## woodpaneling (Nov 16, 2003)

Check out

www.hancockfabrics.com 

they got it for about $8-9 per yard.

or 

www.syfabrics.com

even cheaper $5 something a yard.

The hancock velvet has a different (thicker) backing, but the syfabric velvet is cheaper, softer, and easier to work with in my opinion.


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

dont cut corners when buying the material, nothing worse then a worn down interior after a few months


----------



## SufficientGrounds (Jan 25, 2004)

ill check it out, cant be worse than whats here, there shits been sittin there for well over a few years


----------



## ROLLINLO76 (Jan 19, 2004)

im with joost,,dont use the cheap shit,that syfabrics stuff is called crushed panne and it aint stay fast,
take your time lookin for the real deal its worth it in the long run!


----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

i got mine from hancock fabrics they got the thick crushed that last longer,better on your seats and all,mine is called zircon crushed velvet-fleet navy color 8.97 a yard


----------



## woodpaneling (Nov 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLINLO76_@Feb 6 2004, 06:07 PM
> *im with joost,,dont use the cheap shit,that syfabrics stuff is called crushed panne and it aint stay fast,
> take your time lookin for the real deal its worth it in the long run! *


 I wasn't talking about the Panne velvet...that stuff is crap for interiors, its stretchy like spandex, and nothing like crush velvet really. I was talking about the non-stretch crushed velvet like in this link.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...4&category=2222

Its made from Acetate and Nylon, which is a strong material. I used it for my interior...I'm not done yet, so I don't know how well it holds up, but the only place I would be worried is the front seats. I can't see how it would rip though, it's almost impossible to rip by hand. The only thing I am worried about is the velvet rubbing/wearing off over time. 

The stuff from Hancock is a lot thicker, it has a different backing.... kind of like the backing on vinyl....but I personally chose the stuff from Syfabrics because they had purple (hancock doesn't) and the stuff from Sy Fabric had better color, it's more shiny and deeper color. I also felt the Sy fabric material was a lot easier to work with, the backing is almost like silk...It wrinkles a lot better, and less uniform. I wanted the wrinkles to look random, not just like folds in the material. Plus Sy fabrics was cheaper. You could pretty much do a whole car for $150 in fabric, when 30 yards from Hancock would be $270.

I guess it will come down to the final test of whether it holds up or not. The Hancock stuff seems more durable, but I'm not worried that the Sy fabric stuff is not durable enough.


----------



## Jd's64impala (Jun 15, 2003)

www.syfabrics.com $5.99 a yard 



Last edited by 78&64dropped at Feb 8 2004, 10:37 AM


----------



## lowboy22_99 (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by woodpaneling+Feb 7 2004, 07:42 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (woodpaneling @ Feb 7 2004, 07:42 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--ROLLINLO76_@Feb 6 2004, 06:07 PM
> *im with joost,,dont use the cheap shit,that syfabrics stuff is called crushed panne and it aint stay fast,
> take your time lookin for the real deal its worth it in the long run! *


I wasn't talking about the Panne velvet...that stuff is crap for interiors, its stretchy like spandex, and nothing like crush velvet really. I was talking about the non-stretch crushed velvet like in this link.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...4&category=2222

Its made from Acetate and Nylon, which is a strong material. I used it for my interior...I'm not done yet, so I don't know how well it holds up, but the only place I would be worried is the front seats. I can't see how it would rip though, it's almost impossible to rip by hand. The only thing I am worried about is the velvet rubbing/wearing off over time. 

The stuff from Hancock is a lot thicker, it has a different backing.... kind of like the backing on vinyl....but I personally chose the stuff from Syfabrics because they had purple (hancock doesn't) and the stuff from Sy Fabric had better color, it's more shiny and deeper color. I also felt the Sy fabric material was a lot easier to work with, the backing is almost like silk...It wrinkles a lot better, and less uniform. I wanted the wrinkles to look random, not just like folds in the material. Plus Sy fabrics was cheaper. You could pretty much do a whole car for $150 in fabric, when 30 yards from Hancock would be $270.

I guess it will come down to the final test of whether it holds up or not. The Hancock stuff seems more durable, but I'm not worried that the Sy fabric stuff is not durable enough.[/b][/quote]
Give it 2 months. That non-strtch from syfabrics is the worst thing you could use. I made that mistake.


----------



## woodpaneling (Nov 16, 2003)

What happened with the fabric? What was wrong with it?

Sucks to hear since I've spent my extra time redoing my interior with it for about the past year.


----------



## lowboy22_99 (Jul 24, 2002)

It works good for the headliner and quarter panels but not seats. The top of my door panels are going bald.


----------



## Real's Hydraulics (Dec 25, 2002)

We do it all. I can get you a cool prices shipped to you.
Need to know . how much yard do you need.  



Last edited by Real's Hydraulics at Feb 14 2004, 02:30 PM


----------



## lowdown64ss (Feb 10, 2002)

is the handcock plane velvet made out of 65% acetate and 35% nylon good for interiors? or will it not be


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

thats what i used,,, it held up good ,, u just need to keep it out of the sun much


----------



## woodpaneling (Nov 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by layedbackluxuries_@Feb 19 2004, 02:41 AM
> *thats what i used,,, it held up good ,, u just need to keep it out of the sun much*


  Did you use the Syfabric, or the Hancock velvet?


----------



## On Fire (Jan 14, 2002)

I had crush velvet in one of my rides for over 5 years when I in Texas and it saw the Texas sun everyday and it never faded! :thumbsup:


----------



## lowdown64ss (Feb 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by layedbackluxuries_@Feb 19 2004, 12:41 AM
> *thats what i used,,, it held up good ,, u just need to keep it out of the sun much*


 got any pics?


----------



## bosshogglac (Oct 25, 2003)

50 yard rolls of crushed velvet were on ebay for $150 last summer.


----------



## PimpDaddyQ (Jun 1, 2003)

i would say syfabrics.com or ebay has sum good prices but im not sure if they have the quality that u want...check em out tho good luck with ur interior

Q


----------



## SQUEAKYG (Mar 29, 2003)

YOU WANT THE CRUSHED VELVET THAT HAS THE STIFFER WHITE MESH BACKGROUND TO DO INTERIORS WITH .... NOT THE SOFT DRESS/CURTAIN MATERIAL THAT MOST PEOPLE SELL .... ASK TO SEE A PICTURE OF THE BACK OF THE MATERIAL FIRST BEFORE WASTING YOUR MONEY ....  :biggrin: 



Last edited by SQUEAKYG at Mar 16 2004, 06:58 PM


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SQUEAKYG_@Mar 16 2004, 07:58 PM
> *YOU WANT THE CRUSHED VELVET THAT HAS THE STIFFER WHITE MESH BACKGROUND TO DO INTERIORS WITH .... NOT THE SOFT DRESS/CURTAIN MATERIAL THAT MOST PEOPLE SELL .... ASK TO SEE A PICTURE OF THE BACK OF THE MATERIAL FIRST BEFORE WASTING YOUR MONEY ....  :biggrin:*


 This dude is correct........

I just bought 5 yards from www.hancockfabrics.com for $35 SHIPPED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


L8


----------



## B O L O (Jan 23, 2002)

i would like to know where to get the yellows, greens, pinks, the good bright colors


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B O L O_@Mar 18 2004, 02:03 AM
> *i would like to know where to get the yellows, greens, pinks, the good bright colors*


 That company that advertises in LRM --- Its called ACC .... I seen their booth last year at back o the 50's


----------



## Latinplaya9 (Mar 2, 2003)

go get fabric at hancockfabrics.com... juss ordered and the velvet is on sale for 7.18 a yard.... plus $8 shipping...


----------

